# How would I find this thread?



## sotzo (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=10692

It redirects, but I can't find the thread once it does.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2007)

Where did you find it?


----------



## sotzo (Oct 10, 2007)

I was searching on some keywords using the "Search Puritanboard" feature...I then clicked on the link and it brought me there. I can't seem to get the actual thread to come up though.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, it was going to the old Archive site. I pulled that down recently as it was a duplication of information and was actually depressing our search engine relevancy. I was able to get to that link and it was really a strange thread. Looked like it was linking to poll results.


----------



## sotzo (Oct 10, 2007)

OK. No worries....i was trying to find some resources on spiritual exercises, but our good brother Todd Peddlar hooked me up with some great stuff.


----------

